# Forum General General Discussion  Какие славянские языки вы понимаете лучше?

## basurero

Мне интересно узнать, какие славянские языки наиболее понятны для русских и в какой степени вы их понимаете. По-видимому, для вас не очень трудны белорусский и украинский, по меньше мере в письменной форме. А как насчёт более отдалённых языков, например, сербского или македонского. Мне кажется, что болгарский довольно близок к русскому, кто-то даже мне сказал, что он понимает едва ли не все в (не разговорной) письменной форме ... Насколько я знаю, западные северные славянские языки типа польского и чешского совсем непонятны, но я не знаток, так что расскажите нам, что вы знаете!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Думаю, все согласятся, что самые легкие - украинский и белорусский.  
Если говорить про мой личный опыт, то я первые свои книжки на украинском читала в 6 лет (украинского до того момента даже не слышала), но практически все было понятно (грамматика очень похожа, а о значении большинства слов можно догадаться). 
Белорусский тоже не вызывает больших трудностей. Специально только что зашла на белорусский форум, почитала - проблем нет. Некоторых слов я не знаю, но смысл фраз все равно ясен.
И украинский, и белорусский очень неплохо воспринимаются на слух. 
Что касается западно- и южно-славянских языков (польского, чешского, сербского и пр.), при чтении можно понять 20-40%, если не знаешь никакого языка, кроме русского. 
Если знаешь другой славянский язык, например, украинский, то поймешь где-то 30-90% (в зависимости от языка и сложности текста).
Но на слух все они воспринимаются крайне плохо (мной   ::  ), почти ничего не могу понять.
Хотя если изучить правила чтения, то будет и на слух понятно.

----------


## BappaBa

Говорят, украинцы понимают почти без проблем польский и хорватский. Я почти ничего не понимаю ни по-украински, ни по-белорусски. =( Только если есть написанный текст, то кое-что становится понятным. Вот пример, только прочитав раз пять белорусский текст, я понял, что песня про сережки. =) До сих пор не понимаю смысла слов: перашкаджалі, ўпарты, шчыра майстра, ўцячэ.   

> Завушницы 
> О, колькі раз прасіў я
> Назначыць мне спатканьне,
> О, колькі раз хацеў я
> Прызнацца ёй у каханьні. 
> Ды ўсё перашкаджалі,
> Калі дзяўчыне верыць,
> То павадак вясновы,
> То прымаразак-шэрань. 
> ...

----------


## Ramil

Сербский и болгарский, порой кажутся гораздо ближе русскому, чем украинский (тем более с их нововведениями).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> До сих пор не понимаю смысла слов: перашкаджалі, ўпарты, шчыра майстра, ўцячэ.

 Здесь тебе действительно бы очень помог украинский. 
Сравни с укр. словами:  
"перешкоджати" - мешать, препятствовать, 
"упертий" (а также русское разговорное "упёртый") - упрямый,
"шчыра майстра" (родит. падеж) ~ "щирий майстер" - сердечный (дружелюбный) мастер, 
"ўцячэ" - (это пришлось очень долго думать   :: ) - "втече" (убежит), похоже на русское "утечёт", его также употребляют в России как диалектное для "убежит".

----------


## BappaBa

> Сравни с укр. словами:

 Спасибо! =)

----------


## Wowik

Ну, это понятно, что русскому понять белорусский и украинский не так уж тяжело, особенно в письменной форме. 
А с другими языками, как пишут умные люди, дело обстоит так:
Русским понять легче южнославянские языки, из-за исторического сильного влияния церковнославянского (языка южнославянского). Причем лучше понятен болгарский, а не сербо-хорватский с его новым фонетическим правописанием и искуственным отрывом от исторической литературной традиции, т.е. от церковнославянского. 
А белорусам и украинцам легче понимать западнославянские языки из-за сильного исторического влияния польского (языка западнославянского). 
Ну а современная официальная украинская политика в области языка начинает приводить к тому, что новый "литературный украинский" вообще-то уже скоро можно будет относить не к восточно-славянским, а к западно-славянским. Точнее к "западно-славянской литературной традиции" 
Ну а мой опыт говорит о том, что зная польский и русский, можно разобраться во всех оставшихся славянских (особенно если добавить знания какого-нибудь западноевропейского языка).
И даже капельку в балтийских, особенно в литовском.  
Когда я был маленький, часто проводил лето у бабушки в городке под Витебском. Говорят там практически по-русски, но произношение у большинства людей характерное белорусское. Еще слушал белорусское радио, иногда читал местную газету "Чарвоны прамень" или юмористический журнал "Вожык". 
Первые опыты читать по-польски были достаточно сумбурны. Выписывали журнал "Mały modelarz", приходилось разбирать, что  куда приклеивать. Несколько раз покупали "Życze Warszawie" — бабушка показывала как она читает по-польски. 
Уже студентом самостоятельно начал осваивал польский. Читал Лема. Пришлось выучить немного непривычные правила чтения, ну а польское произношение в первом приближении можно заменить белорусским  :: . Часть польских слов была знакома из белорусского, часть латинских корней с английского. 
Еще в детстве с удивлением обнаружил, что читать болгарский журнал достаточно легко. 
Ну а с остальными языками уже сталкивался позже. В основном помогал опыт польского.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by BappaBa   До сих пор не понимаю смысла слов: перашкаджалі, ўпарты, шчыра майстра, ўцячэ.   Здесь тебе действительно бы очень помог украинский. 
> Сравни с укр. словами:

 Ну мне как-то всё это и без украинского понятно было. Может с детства не того наслушался, но "шкодить" и "тиќать" для меня нормальные разговорные вполне русские слова.  ::

----------


## Scrabus

Практически ничего не понятно если не задумываться). Хотя если посидеть, порасшифровывать...

----------


## Wowik

> Практически ничего не понятно если не задумываться). Хотя если посидеть, порасшифровывать...

 Как и во всех родственных языках важно знать основные регулярные соответствия между языками. Тогда все общие корни легко опознаются. 
Несколько мешает белорусская фонетическая орфография. Но "йазык падонкаф" примерно тоже самое. 
Я давно хотел провести эксперимент - записать белорусский текст по правилам русской орфографии. Понимаемость текста сильно возросла бы. 
*Ушел переписывать "Завушницы" *

----------


## Wowik

1. Меняем "i" на более привычное "и"
2. Убираем фонетический принцип написания гласных в безударном положении. Т.е. аканье и яканье и т.п. на письме не отражаем.
3. "Жи", "ши" и т.п. пишем через "и".
4. Меняем "ў" на этимилогические "у", "в" или "л".
4. Меняем "у" на этимилогическое "в".
5. Отражение цеканье и дзеканья на письме убираем. Т.е. "ць" и "дз" пишем через мягкие "т(ь)" и "д(ь)", "дж" через твердое "д"
6. Убираем твердость согласных, например меняем "шч" на мягкое "щ"
7. Убираем удвоенные согласные в окончания после мягкого ("спатканьне", "каханьне", "заклятьте")
8. Мягкие з, с, ц, дз перед мягкими согласными пишем без мягкого знака ("сьмех", "сьнег")
9. Возвратную частицу пишем этимологически - "ся".
10. "Ё" пишем как "е".
11. "Э" пишем (в славянских словах) как "е".
12. Начальное фрикативное "г" опускаем ("Гэтот"). Как оно там по науке называется?
13. Звонкие/глухие согласные ("з"/"с") в приставках.
14. Звонкие/глухие в конце слов
15. "Што" пишем этимологически - "что"
16. Меняем некоторые окончания.
17. Оставим для колорита "каб", "але", "або", "ужо", "коли"
18. А чтобы уменьшить колорит, можно краткие формы прилагательных заменить на полные.       
Заушницы 
О, кольки раз просил я
Назначить мне спотканье,
О, кольки раз хотел я
Признаться ей в коханье. 
Да все перешкодили,
Коли девчине верить,
То паводок весновы(й),
То преморозок-шерань. 
Але и я уперты,
И, каб свойго добиться,
Просил я щира мастера
Сробить ей заушницы. 
На этих заушницах
Я написал заклятье -
Все что не сказал ей,
А в чем хотел признаться. 
Сегодня не утиче ужо
От слов моих горячих,
Ни в час коли смеется,
Спевая, або плача. 
Ни в час, коли приляже,
Сморившися в смерканье.
Звенят ей заушницы
Все про мое коханье.   
Такой текст вполне можно прочесть и на белорусский манер и получить точно такое же звучание, как и исходного текста.
Надо только добавить аканье/яканье, дзеканье/цеканье, твердости шипящим и мягкости согласным з, с, ц, дз перед мягкими согласными и т.п. 
Вот почему многие считают, что белорусский язык можно рассматривать как диалект русского. У многих языков диалекты отличаются сильнее. 
принятая в русском языке фонематическая система орфографии, дополненная сильным элементом этимологического и традиционного правописания позволяет записывать тексты для достаточно широкого круга диалектов и языков, сохраняя возможность легкого взаимного понимания текстов. Особенности произношения в разных языках и диалектах можно описать различными правилами чтения.
Аканье, например, не отражается на письме, но это не мешает москвичам разговаривать. 
Поэтому вопросы орфографии в белорусском языке очень сильно политизированы. Сторонники тарашкевицы ("клясічны правапiс") до сих пор активно используют свой вариант правил.
Официальное же правописание "наркомовка" была в 1933 году немного приближено к русскому.  
Белорусская Википедия даже разделилась на две по орфографии. Можете представить себе, чтобы англоязычная Википедия разделилась на британскую и американскую?

----------


## Wowik

> "шчыра майстра" (родит. падеж) ~ "щирий майстер" - сердечный (дружелюбный) мастер,

 Толковый словарь живого великорусского языка Владимира Даля  *ЩИРЫЙ* южн. зап. истинный, суший, истый, точный, подлинный, настоящий;... http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/dal/artic ... /07300.htm

----------


## kt_81

> Сербский и болгарский, порой кажутся гораздо ближе русскому, чем украинский (тем более с их нововведениями).

 Подписываюсь.

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  "шчыра майстра" (родит. падеж) ~ "щирий майстер" - сердечный (дружелюбный) мастер,    Толковый словарь живого великорусского языка Владимира Даля  *ЩИРЫЙ* южн. зап. истинный, суший, истый, точный, подлинный, настоящий;... http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/dal/artic ... /07300.htm

 А _майстер/мастер_  получается ремесленник/ювелир?

----------


## Wowik

> А _майстер/мастер_  получается ремесленник/ювелир?

 Ну да, ремесленник: http://dic.gramota.ru/search.php?word=% ... %D0+&efr=x http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/dal/artic ... /24000.htm

----------


## Scorpio

Еще к вопросу о белорусском языке:
Вот одна из лучших песен группы "Верасы":  _Завiруха 
Белы снег, белы снег, белы снег, белы цень.
Белы снег, белы снег, белы снег, белы дзень.
Ты куды мяне клiчаш, паслухай?
Завiруха мяце, завiруха.
На дварэ нi машын, нi людзей,
На дварэ нi машын, нi людзей...
Завiруха мяце, завiруха,
Ты куды мяне клiчаш, паслухай?
На дварэ нi машын, нi людзей...
Нi машын, нi людзей... 
Белы снег, белы снег, белы снег, белы след...
Белы снег, белы снег, белы снег, белы свет.
За табой асцярожна ступаю.
Засыпае нас снег, засыпае.
Патрапляю у замецены след,
Патрапляю у замецены след...
Засыпае нас снег, засыпае.
За табой асцярожна ступаю.
Патрапляю у замецены след...
У замецены след... 
Белы снег, белы снег, белы снег, белы клен.
Белы снег, белы снег, белы снег, белы сон.
Як паходня твой шаль ружавее.
На зямлi я i ты, i завея.
И вакол нi вачей, нi акон...
И вакол нi вачей, нi акон...
На зямлi я i ты, i завея.
Як паходня твой шаль ружавее.
И вакол нi вачей, нi акон...
Нi вачей, ни акон...
На зямлi я i ты, i завея.
Як паходня твой шаль ружавее.
И вакол нi вачей, нi акон...
Нi вачей, нi акон..._ 
Не переведете? Большая часть ясна, но например "вакол нi вачей, нi акон" -- совершенно не понятно...

----------


## Wowik

> Не переведете? Большая часть ясна, но например "вакол нi вачей, нi акон" -- совершенно не понятно...

 Парень с девицей в метель идут по абсолютно темной пустынной (деревенской) улице. 
"вакол" - корень "кол" - "круг". Колесо, колобок, около. 
Если не вру, то "вокруг ни огней, ни окон", ибо "вокруг ни глаз, ни окон" звучит странно. 
Похоже имеются ввиду маленькие огоньки, которые горят, как глаза. 
Даже наоборот, горящие огоньки глаз собак, которые обычно смотрят на прохожих из-за заборов деревенских домов. 
цень - тень
патрапляць - попадать кстати/точно (у Даля Трапить)
паходня - уст. факел, фонарь
ружавець - розоветь
завея - метель, вьюга, пурга; буран
завіруха - метель, вьюга, пурга; 
Видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTEhG4Ne ... 51610.html

----------


## BappaBa

> Завiруха мяце, завiруха.

 Посмотрел клип, мне кажется он вообще поет _завируха, метель, завируха_. =)

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Завiруха мяце, завiруха.   Посмотрел клип, мне кажется он вообще поет _завируха, метель, завируха_. =)

 Есть вариант этой песни на русском языке — там точно "метель". 
На белорусском - не помню. Давно её в последний раз слышал.

----------


## TATY

> Еще к вопросу о белорусском языке:
> Вот одна из лучших песен группы "Верасы":  _Завiруха 
> Белы снег, белы снег, белы снег, белы цень.
> Белы снег, белы снег, белы снег, белы дзень.
> Ты куды мяне клiчаш, паслухай?
> Завiруха мяце, завiруха.
> На дварэ нi машын, нi людзей,
> На дварэ нi машын, нi людзей...
> Завiруха мяце, завiруха,
> ...

 В белорусском языке нельзя писать букву О без ударения. Если О без ударения, оно изменяется на А:
стол (ед. ч.)
стал

----------


## basurero

Вы понимаете, что они говорят?   http://213.222.53.195/BNR.RadioBulga...l_11_12_07.mp3 
Я узнаю довольно много отдельных слов, но недостаточно , чтобы понимать о чем идёт речь. Во всяком случае, очень красивый язык! Может быть, я ему учусь немного, если найду хороший сайт.

----------


## Wowik

> Вы понимаете, что они говорят? 
> Может быть, я ему научусь (выучусь, поучусь) немного, если найду хороший сайт.

----------


## Wowik

> В белорусском языке нельзя писать букву О без ударения. Если О без ударения, оно изменяется на А

 И "ё" всегда под ударением - иначе "я".   

> Ещё Э без ударения меняется на А

 И "е" в пердударном слоге меняется на "я".   

> В белорусском языке первая буква слова не может быть О. Всегда будет во-

 Да и "у" часто изменяется - или "ву": "вулица" или "ў": "ўсё"  
Нашел 3 начальных "о"  

> одум разм. раздумье
> ойча уст. отче
> оперупаўнаважаны оперуполномоченный

  
Всегда твердые "р", "ж", "дж", "ш", "ч". После них не пишется "i", "я", "ю", "е", "ё", "ь", а только "ы", "а", "у", "э", "о".  
Вместо мягкого "д" и "т" всегда мягкие "дз", "ц". 
Вот правописание в старой грамматике Тарашкевича http://knihi.com/taraskievic/hramatyka/pravapis.htm

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  В белорусском языке нельзя писать букву О без ударения. Если О без ударения, оно изменяется на А   И "ё" всегда под ударением - иначе "я".        Originally Posted by TATY  Ещё Э без ударения меняется на А   И "е" в пердударном слоге меняется на "я".        Originally Posted by TATY  В белорусском языке первая буква слова не может быть О. Всегда будет во-   Да и "у" часто изменяется - или "ву": "вулица" или "ў": "ўсё"  
> Нашел 3 начальных "о"    
> 			
> 				одум разм. раздумье
> ойча уст. отче
> оперупаўнаважаны оперуполномоченный
> 			
> 		   
> Всегда твердые "р", "ж", "дж", "ш", "ч". После них не пишется "i", "я", "ю", "е", "ё", "ь", а только "ы", "а", "у", "э", "о".  
> ...

 Да. Белорусское писание намного труднее русского: 
В белорусском языке первая буква слова не может быть О. Всегда будет во- 
в

----------


## scabbyhound

> Originally Posted by TATY  Вот правописание в старой грамматике Тарашкевича http://knihi.com/taraskievic/hramatyka/pravapis.htm

 Тарашкевич - автор "Трасянки", это не совсем белорусский.

----------


## Scorpio

Wowik, спасибо большое за перевод. Теперь, в общем, все ясно.
А "вокруг не глаз, не окон" -- может имеется в виду что-то вроде "не  взглядов (чужих), ни окон?" Тогда смысл тоже понятен.
И за ссылку на клип огромное спасибо! Такое чувство приятное... сплошная ностальгия!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Тарашкевич - автор "Трасянки", это не совсем белорусский.

  Не смущайте народ!
Тарашкевич, как раз автор классической граматики белорусского языка, а трасянка — это совсем не белорусский язык, а смесь белорусского и русского. В первом приближении, это русский с белорусским произношением и белорусскими словечками и оборотами.
Вот прикольный "переводчик" на трасянку: http://www.pravapis.org/trasianka.asp 
Граматика Тарашкевича для школ выдержала кучу изданий, но в 1933 году приказом наркомата была проведена реформа белорусского правописания ("наркомовка"). Изменилось правописание заимствованных слов и в некоторых случаях орфография стала ближе к русскому.
Ну не смогли стерпеть большевики такого издевательства, как "камунiзьм"

----------


## Wowik

> Да. Белорусское писание намного труднее русского:

 Наоборот.
Гласные пишутся практически строго по фонетическому принципу: "Як чуецца - так i пiшацца, як пiшацца - так i чытаецца".
Стало быть ́аканье (безударное "о" переходит в "а"), ́яканье (безударное "е" переходит в "я"), ́иканье и т.п. отражаются на письме. 
Просто надо немного послушать как на языке говорят. 
Согласные пишутся, как и в русском, в основном этимологически (то есть всякие оглушения и т.п. не отражаются). Основная сложность в том, что часть согласных, в отличие от русского, мягкими быть не могут совсем ("р", "ж", "дж", "ш", "ч"), а некоторые при смягчении дают другой звук (дзеканье "д'" -> "дз'" и цеканье "т'" -> "ц'") 
Современный белорусский язык стал развиваться в XIX веке в отрыве от старобелорусской литературной традиции. Несколько веков на белорусском языке литературы не писали совсем. Или по-польски или латыни или уж по-церковнославянски или, в последствие, по-русски. При царском правлении вообще печатать что-либо на кириллице, кроме как по-русски (и по-церковнославянски) было запрещено. 
В XIX веке стали появляться произведения на белорусском. Сначала, как запись фольклера и.т.д. Потом, самостоятельные произведения. Издавали на латинице, то есть польскими буквами. С одной стороны, это не раздражало российские власти, с другой, многим польский был ближе, как писателям, так и читателям.
Была такая знаменитая белорусская (как считают в Белоруссии) писательница Элиза Ожешка (Ожешкова) [Eliza(Elżbieta) Orzeszkowa].
Она жила в Гродно и писала на своем родном польском языке  :: 
Читал её роман "Хам", так там во многих местах речь селян дается без перевода, по-белорусски. И записана эта речь польскими буквами (с польским переводом в сноске). 
При таком подходе, каждый писал, как ему казалось правильным. Так как произношение гласных имеет в белорусском свою специфику — сильное аканье и яканье, то это также отражали на письме. Также отражалось и характерное для белорусов дзеканье/цеканье.
Традиции на писателей сильно не давили и многое писалось близко к произношению, отчасти и для того чтобы облегчить изучение письменности для малограмотных селян. 
После революции 1905 года официально стало возможно печатать на кириллице не только по-русски. Некоторые издания стали внедрять и кириллицу, как более знакомую православной и обрусевшей частям белорусов. 
К началу XX века сложилась уже некоторая литературная практика использования языка, которую и обобщил Тарашкевич (первое издание 191 :: .

----------


## Wowik

> А "вокруг ни глаз, ни окон" -- может имеется в виду что-то вроде "ни взглядов (чужих), ни окон?" Тогда смысл тоже понятен.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Да. Белорусское писание намного труднее русского:   Наоборот.
> Гласные пишутся практически строго по фонетическому принципу: "Як чуецца - так i пiшацца, як пiшацца - так i чытаецца".
> Стало быть ́аканье (безударное "о" переходит в "а"), ́яканье (безударное "е" переходит в "я"), ́иканье и т.п. отражаются на письме. 
> Просто надо немного послушать как на языке говорят.

 Да, аканье отражается на письме, однако, например: 
Надо знать если А - "настоящое А", или просто О без ударения.

----------


## Zaya

> Надо знать,_А - это "настоящее А" или просто О без ударения.

----------


## scabbyhound

> Originally Posted by scabbyhound  Тарашкевич - автор "Трасянки", это не совсем белорусский.    Не смущайте народ!
> "каммунизьм"

 Pardon!!!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Надо знать если А - "настоящое А", или просто О без ударения.

 А зачем? Пишешь так, как говоришь: МАСКВА, МАЛАКО, БАБРУЙСК  :: 
Детям в школе не надо однокоренные слова подбирать.

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by TATY  Надо знать если А - "настоящое А", или просто О без ударения.   А зачем? Пишешь так, как говоришь: МАСКВА, МАЛАКО, БАБРУЙСК 
> Детям в школе не надо однокоренные слова подбирать.

 Ну, не все так говорят). Думаю у тех, кто пишет по-белорусски, потом куча ошибок в русском   ::

----------


## Rtyom

А потом люди думают откуда берутся «падонки» и прочая нечисть.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Ну, не все так говорят).

 Москвичи так и говорят.   

> Думаю у тех, кто пишет по-белорусски, потом куча ошибок в русском

 Представте себе детей в школах, которые ОДНОВРЕМЕННО учат русский и белорусский. У меня двоюродные племяннички так мучились с этими гласными!

----------


## Scrabus

Ну, в России далеко не только москвичи  ::  А детям не повезло-).

----------


## Wowik

> Ну, в России далеко не только москвичи.

 Но (старо)московское произношение является литературной нормой.
Хотите говорить литературно — придется ́акать.   

> А детям не повезло-).

 Когда в институте после английского стали учить французский, мы тоже долго ругались, как же можно было так испортить английский!?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Но (старо)московское произношение является литературной нормой.

 *Старо*московское как раз уже давно не является. Его сейчас можно услышать, пожалуй, только в Малом на спектаклях по Островскому (ну, может быть, ещё студентов в Щепке учать усиленно акать). А так уже давно никто, включая дикторов на ТВ, не говорит "длинноногай" вместо "длинногий" и т.д.

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Но (старо)московское произношение является литературной нормой.   *Старо*московское как раз уже давно не является. Его сейчас можно услышать, пожалуй, только в Малом на спектаклях по Островскому (ну, может быть, ещё студентов в Щепке учать усиленно акать). А так уже давно никто, включая дикторов на ТВ, не говорит "длинноногай" вместо "длинногий" и т.д.

 Так это уже не то. Аканье речь высокая, правильная значит, я о русском.

----------


## Scrabus

> Так это уже не то. Аканье речь высокая, правильная значит, я о русском.

 И что в ней высокого? По мне, так это аканье вообще не звучит-).

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Remyisme  Так это уже не то. Аканье речь высокая, правильная значит, я о русском.   И что в ней высокого? По мне, так это аканье вообще не звучит-).

 Так исторически сложилось. Мне тоже не всегда нравится.  _Высокий говор, русское произношение на а, где на букве о нет ударения; произношение же на о наз. низким говором. Если провести черту от Чудского озера, через Москву, до Самары, то она, приблизительно, разделит Россию на две части, из которых северная говорит низким, а южная высоким говором; вообще север и восток от Москвы говорит низким, юг и запад высоким; на юге Малая Русь, на западе Польша опять переходит в говор на о._  http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/dal

----------


## Оля

> ну, может быть, ещё студентов в Щепке учать усиленно акать

 Сценречь преподают абсолютно одинаково абсолютно во всех московских театральных вузах (а возможно, и в питерских тоже).
И я не понимаю, что значит "усиленно акать". Произносить безударные "о" как "а"? По-моему, большинство русскоговорящих этому специально учить не надо.

----------


## Scrabus

[quote=Оля] 

> ну, может быть, ещё студентов в Щепке учать усиленно акать

 Сценречь преподают абсолютно одинаково абсолютно во всех московских театральных вузах (а возможно, и в питерских тоже).
И я не понимаю, что значит "усиленно акать". Произносить безударные "о" как "а"? По-моему, большинство русскоговорящих этому специально учить не надо.[/quote:2oyzf92m]
Под усиленным аканьем наверное имеется ввиду произношение явной "а" при безударной "о". Хоть и считается, что в русском нет промежуточных звуков, но по мне, так на слух это именно оно и есть (средний между "а" и "о"). Лишь единицы говорят явно. И это звучит как акцент(говор?)   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Под усиленным аканьем наверное имеется ввиду произношение явной "а" при безударной "о".

 Ой, слышала я такое. Ужас! Я имею в виду не то что не редуцированный, а произнесённый слишком чётко обычный [а]. Когда слышала произнесённое таким образом слово "Москва", меня передёргивало.

----------


## translationsnmru

[quote=Оля] 

> ну, может быть, ещё студентов в Щепке учать усиленно акать

 Сценречь преподают абсолютно одинаково абсолютно во всех московских театральных вузах (а возможно, и в питерских тоже).
И я не понимаю, что значит "усиленно акать". Произносить безударные "о" как "а"? По-моему, большинство русскоговорящих этому специально учить не надо.[/quote:3ital3h4] 
Усиленно акать -- это говорить "великай" вместо "великий", "ужаснай" вместо "ужасный" и т.д. Именно это обычно имели в виду в прошлом, когда говорили о специфическом московском аканьи, в отличие, например, от питерского произношения. В старых фильмах и телеспектаклях (и некоторых мультфильмах) ещё можно услышать такое произношение. Ну и в театрах, в пьесах Островского  :: . А когда безударные "о " произносятся как "а" — это, действительно, вовсе не специфически московская особенность.

----------


## Wowik

> А так уже давно никто, включая дикторов на ТВ, не говорит "длинноногай" вместо "длинногий" и т.д.

 Это сценическая речь, она слегка от литературной нормы тоже отличается. Это и дань традиции и повышенные требования к слышимости речи. 
Я про московскую норму (кратковременные) "дожжи", "булошная", и т.п. 
Аканье - это не произнесение "а" вместо безударного "о", а неразличение говорящим этих звуков. Для него они одинаковы.
А в разных позициях даже и и звук-то разный. 
В слове КАРАГАНДА - на месте букв А, как минимум, три разных звука.
МОЛОКО - первые два звука А отличаются и друг от друга, и от ударного А, но это не осознается говорящим, точнее он не противопоставляет эти звуки.

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=translations.nm.ru][quote="Оля":abbyirs2] 

> ну, может быть, ещё студентов в Щепке учать усиленно акать

 Сценречь преподают абсолютно одинаково абсолютно во всех московских театральных вузах (а возможно, и в питерских тоже).
И я не понимаю, что значит "усиленно акать". Произносить безударные "о" как "а"? По-моему, большинство русскоговорящих этому специально учить не надо.[/quote:abbyirs2] 
Усиленно акать -- это говорить "великай" вместо "великий", "ужаснай" вместо "ужасный" и т.д. Именно это обычно имели в виду в прошлом, когда говорили о специфическом московском аканьи, в отличие, например, от питерского произношения. В старых фильмах и телеспектаклях (и некоторых мультфильмах) ещё можно услышать такое произношение. Ну и в театрах, в пьесах Островского  :: . А когда безударные "о " произносятся как "а" — это, действительно, вовсе не специфически московская особенность.[/quote:abbyirs2]Несогласен. Мы в Питере в безударном положении произносим не "а", а т.н. "шва",  а вот в Москве произносят именно "а", поэтому для нашего уха московский акцент часто звучит более акающим.

----------


## BappaBa

> Я про московскую норму (кратковременные) "дожжи", "булошная", и т.п.

 В одной из серий "Ликвидации" Утесов поет песню, и четко слышно _цветушчий_ и _шчастье_. =)

----------


## Оля

> Мы в Питере в безударном положении произносим не "а", а т.н. "шва",  а вот в Москве произносят именно "а", поэтому для нашего уха московский акцент часто звучит более акающим.

 Миф.
Я живу в Москве и тут почти все москвичи произносят именно "шва".
Никакого "московского акцента" уже давно не существует в действительности.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Мы в Питере в безударном положении произносим не "а", а т.н. "шва",  а вот в Москве произносят именно "а", поэтому для нашего уха московский акцент часто звучит более акающим.   Миф.
> Я живу в Москве и тут почти все москвичи произносят именно "шва".
> Никакого "московского акцента" уже давно не существует в действительности.

 Существует. По крайней мере меня как московского жителя безошибочно по говору "выпаливали" в моих многочисленных командировках по стране, особенно это заметно на юге - Ростовская область, Краснодарский, Ставропольский край.

----------


## Оля

> По крайней мере меня как московского жителя безошибочно по говору "выпаливали" в моих многочисленных командировках по стране, особенно это заметно на юге - Ростовская область, Краснодарский, Ставропольский край.

 Я не спорю, что на юге и в других регионах говорят иначе.
Я лишь несогласна с тем, что существует какой-то особенный московский акцент по сравнению с питерским (и какой-то особый питерский по сравнению с московским). Жители обеих столиц говорят примерно одинаково. А на юге и меня выпаливали.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  По крайней мере меня как московского жителя безошибочно по говору "выпаливали" в моих многочисленных командировках по стране, особенно это заметно на юге - Ростовская область, Краснодарский, Ставропольский край.   Я не спорю, что на юге и в других регионах говорят иначе.
> Я лишь несогласна с тем, что существует какой-то особенный московский акцент по сравнению с питерским (и какой-то особый питерский по сравнению с московским). Жители обеих столиц говорят примерно одинаково. А на юге и меня выпаливали.

 А, между питерским говором и московским я не улавливаю никакой разницы, хотя с питерцами по телефону общаюсь практически ежедневно. 
Вот "столичный" говорок присутствует и у тех и у других. 
"Выпаливали" меня, кстати, и в Поволжье и в Зап. Сибири (дальше не доехал пока)  :: 
К северо-востоку от Москвы люди "окают", в Поволжье - как-то странно тянут гласные и интонации весьма "непривычные". В Сибири тоже есть свой говор, но передать эту разницу словами я, боюсь, не смогу. Вроде всё как всегда - только что-то не так. Что-то неуловимое в речи.

----------


## Wowik

Если не рассматривать молодежь, которая много смотрит телевизор, то у питерцев:
1. "нос заложет" - говорят немного в нос.
2. произношение ближе к написанию: "что", "доджи", "прачечная",... 
Моего папашку лет 40 назад в Свердловске палили по пункту 1. 
Второй пункт отличий нынче активно стирается, то есть теперь все больше говорят ближе к написанию. Дает себя знать грамотность.

----------


## Wowik

> Я живу в Москве и тут почти все москвичи произносят именно "шва".

 В каком месте какого слова?

----------


## Оля

> 2. произношение ближе к написанию: "что", "доджи", "прачечная",...

 Я 16 лет прожила в Питере и ни разу ни от кого не слышала "*ч*то" вместо "*ш*то" (только в старых фильмах, ну или в шутку). А вот в Москве я ни разу ни от кого не слышала "до*жж*и". Только по телевизору.   

> Originally Posted by Оля  Я живу в Москве и тут почти все москвичи произносят именно "шва".   В каком месте какого слова?

 В тех местах тех слов, где якобы только питерцы произносят "шва". Например, в первом слоге слова "молоко".

----------


## Leof

швалак*о*  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Интересное наблюдение, Лёв.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Мы в Питере в безударном положении произносим не "а", а т.н. "шва",  а вот в Москве произносят именно "а", поэтому для нашего уха московский акцент часто звучит более акающим.   Миф.
> Я живу в Москве и тут почти все москвичи произносят именно "шва".
> Никакого "московского акцента" уже давно не существует в действительности.

 Это тебе так кажется. Нам со стороны четко слышно ваше подчеркнутое аканье. Вы палитесь при каждом слове. Мы вас за версту чуем. Когда я бываю в Москве, я ржунимагу на то, как вы акаете. Гы.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Я живу в Москве и тут почти все москвичи произносят именно "шва".
> Никакого "московского акцента" уже давно не существует в действительности.   Это тебе так кажется. Нам со стороны четко слышно ваше подчеркнутое аканье. Вы палитесь при каждом слове. Мы вас за версту чуем. Когда я бываю в Москве, я ржунимагу на то, как вы акаете. Гы.

 Заметь, это мне, _родившейся и прожившей первые 16 лет жизни в Петербурге_, "так кажется". Так что я могу судить с _питерской_ точки зрения, есть ли у москвичей акцент. Так вот, _у них, у москвичей_, его нет. Они говорят точно так же, как питерцы. 
Так что это еще вопрос, кому из нас "кажется".

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":2wvapulz  Я живу в Москве и тут почти все москвичи произносят именно "шва".
> Никакого "московского акцента" уже давно не существует в действительности.   Это тебе так кажется. Нам со стороны четко слышно ваше подчеркнутое аканье. Вы палитесь при каждом слове. Мы вас за версту чуем. Когда я бываю в Москве, я ржунимагу на то, как вы акаете. Гы.

 Заметь, это мне, _родившейся и прожившей первые 16 лет жизни в Петербурге_, "так кажется". Так что я могу судить с _питерской_ точки зрения, есть ли у москвичей акцент. Так вот, _у них, у москвичей_, его нет. Они говорят точно так же, как питерцы. 
Так что это еще вопрос, кому из нас "кажется".[/quote:2wvapulz]Я не знаю в каком таком Питере ты прожила первые 16 лет, если ты никогда не слышала "Что". Я тебе просто не верю. И не надо мне тут говорить "у них, у москвичей" - ты сама москвичка, речь у тебя московская и повадки у тебя московские.

----------


## Оля

Я знала, что у тебя не будет других аргументов, кроме хамства.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Я знала, что у тебя не будет других аргументов, кроме хамства.

 Хамства? И где это я тебе нахамил, прей тел ми?

----------


## net surfer

> Я не знаю в каком таком Питере ты прожила первые 16 лет, если ты никогда не слышала "Что".

 Эээ... вы произносите "ч" в слове "что" так как в слове "чебурашка"?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Эээ... вы произносите "ч" в слове "что" так как в слове "чебурашка"?

 VM - определенно, судя по горячности его, э-э, аргументов.   ::   
Я, кстати, знала одного человека, который говорил "_ч_то" через "ч". Был он никакой не питерец, а самый обыкновенный кацап семи лет от роду, а так пагубно на его произношение повлияло обучение чтению. ))) Правда, через несколько месяцев все прошло, а то б беднягу задразнили.  ::

----------


## vox05

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Я не знаю в каком таком Питере ты прожила первые 16 лет, если ты никогда не слышала "Что".   Эээ... вы произносите "ч" в слове "что" так как в слове "чебурашка"?

 Да. Так с Петра повелось - понаехали туда всякие немцы-англичане, говорить учились по писаному, кто говорил не так - голову с плеч или брысь домой. С тех пор так и мучаются.

----------


## Lampada

> ... А на юге и меня выпаливали.

 Новое для меня употребление слова "палить".   ::   Я только помню, что говорили "Это палёные джинсы", то есть _подделка_.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Оля  ... А на юге и меня выпаливали.     Новое для меня употребление слова "палить".    Я только помню, что говорили "Это палёные джинсы", то есть _подделка_.

 А палёная водка?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Оля  ... А на юге и меня выпаливали.     Новое для меня употребление слова "палить".    Я только помню, что говорили "Это палёные джинсы", то есть _подделка_.   А палёная водка?

  "Палёной водки" не было, народ не умел так хорошо очистить самогонку.

----------


## sintez

> "Выпаливали" меня, кстати, и в Поволжье и в Зап. Сибири (дальше не доехал пока) 
> К северо-востоку от Москвы люди "окают", в Поволжье - как-то странно тянут гласные и интонации весьма "непривычные". В Сибири тоже есть свой говор, но передать эту разницу словами я, боюсь, не смогу. Вроде всё как всегда - только что-то не так. Что-то неуловимое в речи.

 В Перми очень интересный акцент, довольно смешной, а чужаков они вычисляют в легкую.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Я не знаю в каком таком Питере ты прожила первые 16 лет, если ты никогда не слышала "Что".   Эээ... вы произносите "ч" в слове "что" так как в слове "чебурашка"?

 Да. Это нормальное произношение в Петербурге. У нас "што" говорят только такие вот фифы из "интеллигентных" семей, всякие там "муз*э*йные" работники и "дочки профессора Преображенского".

----------


## VendingMachine

> Был он никакой не питерец, а самый обыкновенный *кацап* семи лет от роду

 А ну-ка попрашу без национализма!

----------


## Оля

> У нас "што" говорят только такие вот фифы из "интеллигентных" семей, всякие там "муз*э*йные" работники и "дочки профессора Преображенского".

 Ну значит, весь Петербург состоит именно из таких людей.   ::   
Ни в метро, ни на улице, ни в школе, ни в магазинах, ни от соседей, ни от знакомых, ни в музеях   ::  , ни в речи петербургских актеров по ТВ, в кино или в театре - никогда не слышала, чтобы всерьёз произносили "*ч*то" через "ч". Может, так кто-то и говорит сейчас, какие-нибудь единицы из числа пожилых людей, но это вовсе не "нормальное произношение в Петербурге".

----------


## Ramil

Надо у DDT спросить, его я не заподозрю в предвзятости, он вроде как раз сейчас в Питере  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

Я не перестаю удивляться. Сколько раз уже раз так бывало: VM забрасывает удочку, и все остальные дружно клюют. Я понимаю, когда это происходит с новичками, но ведь и старожилы форума пытаются всерьёз спорить с VM...

----------


## Rtyom

У моего двоюродного брата на микроволновой печке разъясняется принцип работы какой-то там используемой ею технологии, и сверху такая надпись: «Чмо это такое?»   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Я не знаю в каком таком Питере ты прожила первые 16 лет, если ты никогда не слышала "Что".   Эээ... вы произносите "ч" в слове "что" так как в слове "чебурашка"?   Да. Это нормальное произношение в Петербурге. У нас "што" говорят только такие вот фифы из "интеллигентных" семей, всякие там "муз*э*йные" работники и "дочки профессора Преображенского".

 Ты серьёзно или как tnr говорит просто народ разводишь? Я в Питере редко бываю, но наверняка бы запомнил. Я навскидку только 2х человек могу вспомнить кто "ч" в "что" говорит, но оба не из Питера.

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=net surfer] 

> Originally Posted by "net surfer":1w2fsq47        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Я не знаю в каком таком Питере ты прожила первые 16 лет, если ты никогда не слышала "Что".   Эээ... вы произносите "ч" в слове "что" так как в слове "чебурашка"?   Да. Это нормальное произношение в Петербурге. У нас "што" говорят только такие вот фифы из "интеллигентных" семей, всякие там "муз*э*йные" работники и "дочки профессора Преображенского".

 Ты серьёзно или как tnr говорит просто народ разводишь? Я в Питере редко бываю, но наверняка бы запомнил. Я навскидку только 2х человек могу вспомнить кто "ч" в "что" говорит, но оба не из Питера.[/quote:1w2fsq47]Yeah, I mean it.

----------


## VendingMachine

I maintain, many people in St Pete say CH-to - it's an alternative pronunciation favoured by some working-to-middle-class guys in their 20s and 30s. You won't hear it in public announcements though (on the metro, etc.) Denying this pronunciation is like denying that many Londoners say "nuffink" instead of "nothing". Is this "good" Russian? No. Is it used? Yes.

----------


## net surfer

> Ты серьёзно или как tnr говорит просто народ разводишь? Я в Питере редко бываю, но наверняка бы запомнил. Я навскидку только 2х человек могу вспомнить кто "ч" в "что" говорит, но оба не из Питера.
> 			
> 		  Yeah, I mean it.

 Is it possible to hear how you say it?

----------


## TATY

> I maintain, many people in St Pete say CH-to - it's an alternative pronunciation favoured by some working-to-middle-class guys in their 20s and 30s. You won't hear it in public announcements though (on the metro, etc.) Denying this pronunciation is like denying that many Londoners say "nuffink" instead of "nothing". Is this "good" Russian? No. Is it used? Yes.

 Isn't it more чё than *ч*то.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  I maintain, many people in St Pete say CH-to - it's an alternative pronunciation favoured by some working-to-middle-class guys in their 20s and 30s. You won't hear it in public announcements though (on the metro, etc.) Denying this pronunciation is like denying that many Londoners say "nuffink" instead of "nothing". Is this "good" Russian? No. Is it used? Yes.   Isn't it more чё than *ч*то.

 No, it's *ч*то, not чё - чё is vulgar.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  I maintain, many people in St Pete say CH-to - it's an alternative pronunciation favoured by some working-to-middle-class guys in their 20s and 30s. You won't hear it in public announcements though (on the metro, etc.) Denying this pronunciation is like denying that many Londoners say "nuffink" instead of "nothing". Is this "good" Russian? No. Is it used? Yes.   Isn't it more чё than *ч*то.   No, it's *ч*то, not чё - чё is vulgar.

 Причём здесь "vulgar"?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine     
> 			
> 				Ты серьёзно или как tnr говорит просто народ разводишь? Я в Питере редко бываю, но наверняка бы запомнил. Я навскидку только 2х человек могу вспомнить кто "ч" в "что" говорит, но оба не из Питера.
> 			
> 		  Yeah, I mean it.   Is it possible to hear how you say it?

 Sure. Here's a download link http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/3 ... 2-wav.html

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  I maintain, many people in St Pete say CH-to - it's an alternative pronunciation favoured by some working-to-middle-class guys in their 20s and 30s. You won't hear it in public announcements though (on the metro, etc.) Denying this pronunciation is like denying that many Londoners say "nuffink" instead of "nothing". Is this "good" Russian? No. Is it used? Yes.   Isn't it more чё than *ч*то.   No, it's *ч*то, not чё - чё is vulgar.   Причём здесь "vulgar"?

 Because чё sounds vulgar.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by VendingMachine     
> 			
> 				Ты серьёзно или как tnr говорит просто народ разводишь? Я в Питере редко бываю, но наверняка бы запомнил. Я навскидку только 2х человек могу вспомнить кто "ч" в "что" говорит, но оба не из Питера.
> 			
> 		  Yeah, I mean it.   Is it possible to hear how you say it?   Sure. Here's a download link http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/3 ... 2-wav.html

 Прослушала твою запись.  Я в шоке.  На каком языке ты говоришь без акцента?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by VendingMachine     
> 			
> 				Ты серьёзно или как tnr говорит просто народ разводишь? Я в Питере редко бываю, но наверняка бы запомнил. Я навскидку только 2х человек могу вспомнить кто "ч" в "что" говорит, но оба не из Питера.
> 			
> 		  Yeah, I mean it.   Is it possible to hear how you say it?   Sure. Here's a download link http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/3 ... 2-wav.html   Прослушала твою запись.  Я в шоке.  На каком языке ты говоришь без акцента?

 На русском.

----------


## BappaBa

> Прослушала твою запись.  Я в шоке.  На каком языке ты говоришь без акцента?

 Сдается мне, джентельмены, это была комедия (с)

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Прослушала твою запись.  Я в шоке.  На каком языке ты говоришь без акцента?   Сдается мне, джентельмены, это была комедия (с)

 Только непонятно зачем.

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by Lampada  Прослушала твою запись.  Я в шоке.  На каком языке ты говоришь без акцента?   Сдается мне, джентельмены, это была комедия (с)   Только непонятно зачем.

 Помнишь принца Флоризеля? Каждый по-своему борется со скукой. =)

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by VendingMachine     
> 			
> 				Ты серьёзно или как tnr говорит просто народ разводишь? Я в Питере редко бываю, но наверняка бы запомнил. Я навскидку только 2х человек могу вспомнить кто "ч" в "что" говорит, но оба не из Питера.
> 			
> 		  Yeah, I mean it.   Is it possible to hear how you say it?   Sure. Here's a download link http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/3 ... 2-wav.html   Прослушала твою запись.  Я в шоке.  На каком языке ты говоришь без акцента?   На русском.

 Оригинально.  ::  Мне понравилось.  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer  Is it possible to hear how you say it?   Sure. Here's a download link http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/3 ... 2-wav.html

 Скажите, вы в мультфильмах не снимались?

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Я не знаю в каком таком Питере ты прожила первые 16 лет, если ты никогда не слышала "Что".   Эээ... вы произносите "ч" в слове "что" так как в слове "чебурашка"?   Да. Это нормальное произношение в Петербурге. У нас "што" говорят только такие вот фифы из "интеллигентных" семей, всякие там "муз*э*йные" работники и "дочки профессора Преображенского".

 А разве у Преображенского дочки были? Что-то я не помню..

----------


## BappaBa

[quote=net surfer][quote=VendingMachine] 

> http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/3 ... 2-wav.html[/url]

 Скажите, вы в мультфильмах не снимались?[/quote:134s0onh]
Типа таких: Я есть первый русский женщина-астронавт. Меня зовут Миша.

----------


## xRoosterx

::  Не думаю, ты есть женщина.

----------


## Zaya

> Не думаю, что ты (есть) женщина.

 Я понимаю, что "есть" взято из сообщения Варравы, но "что" должно быть в любом случае, иначе меняется смысл.

----------


## BappaBa

> Не думаю, ты есть женщина.

 Nobody's perfect =)

----------


## xRoosterx

Эта правда.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx   Не думаю, что ты (есть) женщина.   Nobody's perfect =)

 О да. 
У каждого свои недостатки.(с)"В джазе только девушки"   ::

----------


## BappaBa

Что такое "Червона рута" (которую _не шукай веч0рами_)?

----------


## net surfer

> Что такое "Червона рута" (которую _не шукай веч0рами_)?

 Ты темой не ошибся? :)

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Что такое "Червона рута" (которую _не шукай веч0рами_)?   Ты темой не ошибся?

 А чем он ошибся? Тут тоже языке обсуждают и их понятие-).

----------


## Remyisme

Какая-то красная рута которую не ищи вечерами.

----------


## BappaBa

> Какая-то красная рута которую не ищи вечерами.

 Это я тоже понимаю. =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

Рута - это растение, вроде бы сильно воняющее (для романтиков - душистое  :: ). Почему красное - не знаю, может, цветочки красные? (слабо себе представляю, как оно выглядит, что-то вроде полукустарничка).  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Тут же (?) языки обсуждают и их понимание-).

 Рута она рута и есть.  *рута* 
Многолетнее южное полукустарниковое растение семейства рутовых с желтыми цветками и листьями, содержащими эфирное масло. 
"Красную руту не ищи вечерами" поётся в песне. 
Но почти всё это уже сказали до меня. А вот этого не сказали:   

> За легендою, яка досі передається із вуст до вуст у Карпатах, рута — жовта квітка, яка лише на декілька хвилин в ніч на Івана Купала стає червоною. Дівчина, яка її знайде і зірве, буде щасливою у коханні.

 Найдено здесь.   

> По преданию, до сих пор бытующему в Карпатах, рута — желтый цветок, который лишь на несколько минут, в ночь на Ивана Купала, становится красным. Девушка, которая его найдет и сорвет, будет счастлива в любви.

 После украинского найти русский текст не составляло труда.

----------


## Wowik

Кстати о Купале.
Тут с Минска прислали коробку конфет "Папараць кветка"
Помучал домашних, попросил перевести  ::  .
Все начали нести бред про папарацци   ::  .

----------


## XPaul

> Мне интересно узнать, какие славянские языки наиболее понятны для русских и в какой степени вы их понимаете.
> [skip]

 I am fluent in Russian and Ukrainian. As for me I can understend spoken Polish almost entirely.

----------


## Zaya

> Все начали нести бред про папарацци   .

   ::  
Увы, папоротник не цветёт, так же как птицы не дают молока.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Если бы не контекст (и картинка), я подумала бы, что это "бумажный цветочек".  ::

----------


## Lampada

Хорошая тема.  Поднимаю.

----------

